# Going primal.



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

First I love the plus size section. It makes a comfortable place to be in

On another forum someone posted a link to this;

Mark's Daily Apple

The basic premise eat whole natural, unprocessed foods and cut intake of grains eating a diet guided by what primal man ate.

Now I havent stuck to it like glue and the weight is not peeling off but I haven't gained either and I think a large part of that is portion control. I do however have more energy, less flat depressing times and generally feel better. Any flat depressing times tend to follow a hit on pasta or bread. I'm finding it increasingly easier to avoid those also. They were always one of my big downfalls!

Have others here tried it? Had any success with it? Or any other thoughts?


----------

